# convert mp4 to mpeg or wateva



## cosmocork (Jul 17, 2006)

i downloaded 2 videos which are mp4 and i cant watch them, i can only listen to them..
how do i convert them from mp4 to a normal video player thing such as mpeg or avi or wateva?
thanks.


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

First, I think you should just install the proper codec to be able to see the video as well.
But if you want to convert, whatever happens, look around this two sites: 
http://www.digital-digest.com/articles/topcategory-14.html
http://www.mpegx.com/videoguide.php

There are some conversion guides there. But I think, any conversion program will need the proper codec just the same.
By the way, I recommend using VirtualDub. It's freeware and does anything you want.
http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=Virtualdub


----------

